# duck eggs



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

friend gave me some duck eggs this week end. not too bad.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, you have bacon AND sausage, so, anything after that is a bonus!!!

Looks good.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Flounder Hounder said:


> Well, you have bacon AND sausage, so, anything after that is a bonus!!!
> 
> Looks good.


yeah, especially my cholesterol. someone suggested using them for baking pies and cakes. i'll give it a go when i get another dozen.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I used to have some ducks and chickens. Keep the chicken eggs for breakfast and definitely use the duck eggs for baking and such. The duck eggs seem to be richer and recipes calling for an egg in it tastes better to me when I use a duck egg.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks tasty!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

We used them for baking when I was a kid. From what I remember they were a little strong to fry one up for breakfast.


----------

